# Salt in aquarium



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I know some people advocate a bit of salt in the tank as healthy for the fish. Believe it's 1 tbl per 10 gallons. Is this safe for plants and invertebrates?

The other problem is I have a water softener. This cause to much salt in my water already?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

never needed it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally don't recommend it unless you are treating for ich or something. There are some fish that do well with salt, but there are many that can't tolerate it, like Cory's and inverts as an example.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Salt in small amounts for a short period of time is not harmful to most fish and plants, however I would not recommend using salt just for the sake of using it.


----------



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

I do not recommend using salt in fresh water tanks. long term this change in osmotic pressure can affect the kidneys.
I would suggest it for only a tonic in a quarantine tank


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

I know some rainbowfish breeders swear by using salt(because of their respiritory systems), almost on the verge of being fanatical about it, that said most of them can kill a plant upon sight(there words), so i would assume that for some fish (rainbows) it can be beneficial. For growing plants i wouldn't recommend it. It just depends on your particular area of interest.


----------

